# Can someone help me?



## KtBoop (Feb 20, 2012)

I started getting pain in my lower right side about 18 months ago. I was convinced it was was something serious like ovarian cancer because of where it was. The pain would travel round to my back and into my leg. I finally plucked up the courage to see my doctor last January and they sent me for an ultra sound which came back clear. The pain continued for a couple more months,sometimes it would go to my left side but mainly on my right.It then disappeared for a few months and I didn't give it a second thought,I assumed whatever it was had just gone away. Then september time last year it came back worse than before. My tummy would get really bloated,the pain on my right side returned. I was really worried. I looked at my symptoms on the Internet and it came up with all sorts of things. I went back to see the same doctor as before,explained it all again and she suggested IBS.She also examined me and couldn't feel anything. She suggested I try some anti-spasmodic capsules and told me to return in a month.My symptoms are all over the place now,I still get the pain in my right side. Sometimes my back hurts,sometimes my leg. I can feel like an almost pulsing sensation in my tummy,below my belly button.I sometimes get period type cramping. Sometimes I don't go to the loo for a couple of days or sometimes it can be 2-3 times in one day. Sometimes when I walk it feels like there's something jiggling around in my lower tummy. It does feel better sometimes when I go to the loo,other times it can feel worse.I'm still convinced its something more serious because of where the pain is and it's much worse during my period. I'm scared to be intimate with my husband incase it make the pain worse or if it is something else.I once thought I felt some pain during sex in my right side but I thought it was maybe because I was so tense.I've been to a different doctor and they said the same as well- they think it's IBS. They also felt my tummy and couldn't feel any thing.It's starting to take over my life,I'm always worried a particular symptom must mean its something else but then some days I don't get any at all.My husband tries to reassure me and I know I should trust what the doctors tell me but I'd just like some reassurance from people who may be feeling the same.I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Ben182 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there, Do you still suffer from IBS?! I might be able to help you. My wife had it really badly (taking over her life too) and we have now come up with a nutritional solution to the problem. We simply changed a few diet things and now it has resided! It also helped her get the body shape she wanted back and she feels great. If you still require help, get back to me and leave you email address and I'll get back to you asap!Many thanksBen 182


----------

